
California's inherited low property tax rate highly profitable to elite group - DoreenMichele
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-california-property-taxes-elites-201808-htmlstory.html#
======
dv_dt
Whenever CA's prop 13 is brought up, I find it interesting when the article
doesn't mention that commercial properties are also covered. They can be owned
eternally by a corporate entity instead of paying property taxes anything near
resembling current commercial values. This one at least mentions it, but the
odd part is that this was used as the justification of extending inherited tax
rate grants to families, instead of removing it from commercial properties.

